# Evocations of the Archmagi -- freelancer question



## Yuan-Ti (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi, 

I asked over at the Open Call forum, but I am not sure you guys are watching that thread any longer. I sent two submissions for the open call in the past week (one email contained spells, the other a prestige class). 

Are we going to receive emails confirming that our submissions have been received? I ask because I wrote a couple of emails in the past two weeks asking about submitting a prestige class (as directed by the open call) and never received a reply. Needless to say, it makes me wonder if my emails are even reaching the editors. 

Thanks, 
Kevin Curow
kcurow@gmx.net


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 15, 2003)

I probably received them and haven't replied yet.  I'll be replying to everyone's emails Thursday night.  I just wanted to do them all in one batch.  More economical that way.


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Jul 15, 2003)

Ah, okay. You can just ignore my "is it okay to submit this prestige class" emails...   I went ahead and did it.


----------

